# Damit bringen Sie Ihre S5 ans Ethernet: ACCON-S5-LAN



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Juni 2006)

Guten Tag,

über das Ethernet-Modul ACCON-S5-LAN verbinden Sie 
Ihre S5-Steuerungen mit Ihrem Ethernet- bzw. 
TCP/IP-Netz. Das kompakte Gerät stecken Sie 
direkt auf die PG-Buchse der Steuerung. Als 
Treiber wird eine virtuelle COM-Schnittstelle 
mitgeliefert.

Das Ethernet-Modul bietet Ihnen:

die Programmierung der S5-Steuerungen 
über Ethernet mit der *STEP 5-Software* von 
Siemens oder mit ACCON-PG
den direkten Anschluss an die *PG-Buchse* 
der S5-Steuerungen
die *gleichzeitige* Programmierung und Visualisierung 
durch den integrierten Multiplexer
den *direkten* Zugriff auf die Prozessdaten mit 
dem S7/S5-OPC-Server und mit der Bibliothek 
ACCON-AGLink zur Anbindung an übergeordnete 
Systeme
eine *einfache* Konfiguration (unterstützt DHCP) 
und Installation

Besuchen Sie jetzt unsere Webseite und informieren 
Sie sich über Ihre neue flexible Lösung zur S5-Anbindung 
über Ethernet.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Bestätigung (14 Juni 2006)

Hallo,

als ich gesehen habe, dass deltalogic in der Werbung sehr weit nach hinten gerutscht ist, haben ich mir schon gedacht, na da muss doch aber demnächst mal wieder was kommen, damit die wieder oben stehen.

Und siehe da, mache Dinge sind leicht vorhersehbar.


----------



## Ralle (14 Juni 2006)

@Bestätigung

Schön daß es noch Hellseher gibt; und solche die meinen welche zu sein  .


----------



## argv_user (14 Juni 2006)

*Accon-s5-lan*

Wir setzen das S5-LAN Modul seit etwa einem Jahr erfolgreich ein.
Es wurden 8 S5en vernetzt und an einen Linux-PC angeschlossen.
Das System läuft seitdem ohne Unterbrechung.
Kann die Module nur empfehlen, obwohl unsere von Process-Informatik geliefert wurden, aber ich nehme an die sind baugleich.


----------



## Gast (15 Juni 2006)

Beschreibung unter:
www.process-informatik.de/


----------



## Seppl (15 Juni 2006)

@delta

Moin, gut dass es das Teil jetzt auch bei euch gibt, weil dann

1. habe ich jetzt auch einen guten Support  
2. kann ich jetzt mit meinem Opcserver von euch auch auf meine S5en drauf  


Muss ich ne bestimmte Version vom Opcserver und/oder vom S5-LAN haben?


----------



## Seppl (3 Juli 2006)

Seppl schrieb:
			
		

> @delta
> Muss ich ne bestimmte Version vom Opcserver und/oder vom S5-LAN haben?


 
Ist die Frage schwierig oder verloren gegangen?

Seppl


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Juli 2006)

Sorry, hatte die Frage nicht gesehen.
Also, der OPC-Server funktioniert selbstverständlich mit dem S5-Lan, und dies sogar über zwei Möglichkeiten: entweder direkt über S5-TCP/IP oder über den virtuellen COM-Port und S5-AS511. Ich empfehle allerdings S5-TCP/IP, dann entfällt die Umsetzung über den VCOM.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Juli 2006)

Seppl schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die Frage schwierig oder verloren gegangen?
> Seppl



Sorry, da habe ich gepennt.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Polecat (6 September 2006)

Hallo,
wir nutzen seit 1 Jahr 2 S5Lan Adapter mit erfolg. Nun wollten wir uns eine Oberfläche mit VB.net zaubern. 
Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit der Programmierung und kann ggf. Tips geben worauf man achten sollte?
Danke!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 September 2006)

Unser ACCON-AGLink unterstützt den S5Lan entweder üder AS511 oder über S5-TCP/IP. Einfach mal die Version 3.7 einschließlich .net-Wrapper runterladen http://www.deltalogic.de/software/aglink/aglink.htm und testen.


----------



## Polecat (6 September 2006)

funktioniert das auch mit der process informatik dll? 
glaube nicht oder?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 September 2006)

Habe ich nicht getestet, sollte aber.


----------



## Polecat (6 September 2006)

ok werde ich mal heute nachmittag in firma mal antesten, hoffe es geht mehere DBs komplett zu lesen


----------

